# An old light.



## diff_lock2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone know what use this light was intended for? Area light (for working hands free?)

I will be modding it to hold 4 AA's and drop (screw in) in a e10 4v .8A halogen bulb.


----------



## laserblue (Nov 28, 2007)

looks like an area light dude


----------



## eve (Nov 28, 2007)

diff_lock2 said:


> Anyone know what use this light was intended for? Area light (for working hands free?)


 
this is a newer civil model from an old german design.companys like varta ect.

was used in WW2
http://cgi.ebay.de/Taschenlampe-wie...ryZ15503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

after that german miltary
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bundeswehr-Tasch...sPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

east german military
http://cgi.ebay.de/NVA-Taschenlampe...ryZ34676QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or german police
http://cgi.ebay.de/Alte-Polizei-Sig...ryZ34423QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


it was for carrying on the breast pocket


----------



## W-c.Scenario (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's an orange "Wonder" --> http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?item_number=WO00001


----------



## diff_lock2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I did not find the bulb i wanted so i am using a p135 krypton bulb. Making the 4 aa cradle was a real Crapy job, and my solder joints just plain suck. But its fully functional. Oh and it has a horrible donut beam. But i must say its very bright, i'm not sure how long this bulb will last.


----------

